#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Томас Богс: Буддизм начинается вместе с отвественностью

## Furabo

Просвещение медленно, но уверенно проникает в уголки нашего мира. Не только интернет и редкие книги, но в первую очередь – живые учителя приходят в нашу страну.
Все они – совершенно разные, и, как сказал сам герой моего повествования, странствующий буддийский учитель Томас Богс, нам необходимо быть очень внимательными и избирательно принимать новые знания. Даже если область знаний кажется нам известной.
Но можно ли, даже гипотетически рассуждать о буддизме, как об известной нам области?.. Сандалия Дзёсю красноречиво отвечает на этот вопрос…

Томми Богс побывал в Севастополе.
Школа Алмазного пути – Карма Кагью уже несколько раз предоставляла возможность буддистам нашего города пообщаться сучителями, посещающими Украину. На сегодняшний день эта школа наиболее ярко представляет буддийскую традицию региона.
Желающих пообщаться приглашали в буддийский Центр. На этапе приглашения стояла маленькая «застава без ворот»: не было указано место проведения. Те, кто действительно хотел прийти, должны были, преодолев присущую многим представителям современного общества инертность и лень, набрать пальцем номер телефона и лично пообщаться с представителями Центра.

Я ещё ни разу не был в Центре. Не без труда найдя указанный дом и квартиру, я постучался в двери и был встречен ироничной Хозяйкой, с ясным и приветливым взглядом. Мои вежливые сентенции по поводу визита были прерваны простым предложением войти в Центр.
Хозяйка пояснила, что Учитель сейчас отдыхает, и я могу подождать до начала встречи на кухне Центра. Там Хозяйка как раз наносила рисунок менди на руки другой, не менее приветливой и веселой представительницы Карма Кагью. Обе дамы, то ли шутливо, то ли серьёзно пояснили мне, что этот рисунок не просто дань красоте, но также и защита, например, во время вождения транспорта, которое предстоит им завтра.
Я ещё не успел ничего рассказать о себе, какполучил предложение выпить чая – старая добрая буддийская традиция жива…

Кухня Центра заслуживает отдельного повествования. Конечно, это обычная кухня обычной пятиэтажки, обычного постсоветского города. Но при ближайшем рассмотрении, она оказалась тем самым буддийским местом, от которого веет покоем, радостью общения, приятной и полезной пищей, каким-тоособым духом сангхи. Веселые плакатики-объявления на тему «.. кто убирает за собой, тот быстрее достигнет просветления..», а также настоящее буддийское меню из отечественных продуктов только усиливали симпатию к обитателям Центра.
Постепенно кухня стала заполняться просыпающимися и прибывающими буддистами. Выяснилось, что вчера уже имела место встреча Томми с гостями и хозяевами центра.
Появился и сам Учитель.

Томми, на первый взгляд, обыкновенный европейский турист. А каким он ещё должен быть? Он вышел к нам в одних шортах, крепкий,улыбающийся с белоснежно-седыми, напоминающими снег в Гималаях, длинными волосами. Эффект появления усиливали очки в толстой оправе. Конечно, сразу же вспомнился Оле Нидал, с его короткой, но такой же «гималайской» прической и очками. Сходство, не явное, но очевидное, не было просто внешним. Уже потом, Томми рассказал, что начал свой Жизненный Путь  в одном городе и в одном квартале с Оле Нидалом…
Мы поздоровались с Учителем и пожали руки. Томми налили кофе. Все дружно начали перешучиваться на известные обитателям Центра темы. Внешне все скорее напоминало слет туристов.
Но взгляд Томми и его улыбка мне сказали о многом. Можно было с уверенностью сказать, что это, конечно, необычный человек.

Гости прибывали, и к нам присоединился человек, прошедший множество школ, знакомый с буддизмом, но остановивший свой выбор на одном из других традиционных вероучений. Он хотел пообщаться с Учителем, что бы узнать больше о буддизме, возможно, получить ответы на свои вопросы.
Учитель сразу же показал, что является необычным человеком. Не успел гость сказать и двух слов, и объяснить зачем он здесь, как Томми, вежливо, прямо и откровенно порекомендовал ему не тратить время на эту встречу. В кухне воцарилось молчание. Учитель пояснил, что эта встреча просто не нужна гостю.
Прямота Учителя проявилась и в другом: день был жарким, гость прибыл после долгой дороги, и Томми просто и открыто предложил ему принять душ…
Гость, являясь, несомненно человеком духовно подготовленным, принял происходящее, как должное, поблагодарил Учителя, омылся и, попрощавшись покинул Центр, не забыв, кстати, оставить гостинец обитателям Центра.. Он сказал, напоследок, что сумел получить Знание из этой ситуации и не испытал разочарования.
Чуть позже, когда гость уже ушел, Томми пояснил свои действия. Он почувствовал потенциал спора и диспута, устойчивость позиции гостя и его желание отстоять свою правоту. А данная встреча была предназначена не для споров, но для получения ответов на вопросы для практикующих буддистов. Томми сказал, что его общение внесло бы смуту в сознание гостя, не дав ему ответов и не разрешив его вопросы, а значит – внесло бы смуту в ход общей беседы… Я был приятно удивлен тем, что Томми обратился с этим пояснением ко всем присутствовавшим, что бы все поняли что именно и почему он сделал. Он,также, подчеркнул для всех, что это было его личное решение, и побеспокоился насчет того, сумеет ли гость правильно понять произошедшее…

Но вот все собрались, и мы перешли в комнату,использующуюся для медитации. Учитель занял свое место. Рядом с ним расположился Переводчик, полагаю весьма искушенный в своем деле – переводе слов буддийских учителей.
Томми очень вежливо поприветствовал всех, кто присоединился в этот день к общению. Кто-то из присутствующих весело заметил,что сегодня все иначе и вчера Учитель не был так щедр на приветствия, на что Учитель ответил:

…Не планируйте слишком много…

думаю,он намекнул на то, что ожидания чего-либо от других может стать большой иллюзией…
Он начал говорить о буддизме. Не спеша,делая иногда большие паузы, попивая кофе. Достаточно просто, чтобы его можно было понять без переводчика и достаточно серьёзно, что бы в комнате воцариласьтишина.
Традиционный рассказ о сущности и доктрине буддизма был наполнен следующими важными мыслями.

…Буддизм– не является религией веры, так как в буддизме
нетпотерянного рая…
…Буддизмначинается тогда, когда люди ответственны
имогут позаботиться о себе…
Буддизм– это не философия, поскольку выходит за пределы рассуждений, концепций, и прямоуказывает на того, кто изучает этот мир…
…Важноосознать свое бесстрашие – ум или сознание не создавались и не умрут,
онинеразрушимы…
После изложения своего взгляда на буддизм, Томми предложил задавать вопросы. Вероятно накануне, в ходе отдельной встречи с представителями Центра, было обсуждено практически всё, поэтому, вопросов было не так много.
Был задан вопрос о сновидениях: как к ним относиться и оценивать их, с точки зрения буддизма? Томми пояснил, что все,что происходит, является составной частью «буддийского понимания», тем более сны. Он отметил, что внимательно рассматривая свои сны, можно заметить, как очищается сознание, сны могут свидетельствовать о том, что понимание стало глубже. Его дальнейший рассказ подтверждал это…
Также был задан вопрос об отношениях между учителем и учеником в буддизме. Томми пояснил, что в буддизме отношения «не такие как в школе». Для буддизма характерно более глубокое доверие и стремление отождествиться с учителем.
Что Томми думает в отношении критики учеников?.. Наступит момент, когда критика будет не нужна – больше не будет необходимости проверять ученика, т.к. сомнения в нем будут только препятствовать дальнейшему росту.

…Качества ума ученика распознаются взеркале Учителя – это и есть настоящее Благословение…
Но доверия не достаточно для отношений "ученик-учитель": нужно развить благодарность. Все вместе это очень трудно, т.к.собственное эго не дает человеку насладиться текущим моментом, всегда пытаясь узнать, что будет дальше, убегая вперед.
Томми соединил пальцы одной руки в кольцо и сказал, что мы должны создать кольцо из доверия и благодарности. Затем он зацепил кольцо пальцем другой руки и сказал, что тогда появится сила, которая будет тянуть нас вверх, к осознанию и пониманию.
Кто-то спросил: приближаясь к Ламе,теряешь способность здраво рассуждать, все слова вылетают из головы, что это?... Томми сказал: это проявления ума Ламы. У Ламы не слишком много проблем и мыслей в сознании, поэтому наше эго попросту не может «отразиться» и «проявиться» в его зеркале.
Учителю задали вопрос и в отношенииего знакомства с Оле Нидалом. Томми рассказал, что впервые услышал его имя в Копенгагене, в 1967 году. Тогда они оба были молодыми, протестующими против устоев современного мира людьми, жившими в квартале, наполненном художниками, философами, хиппи и битниками. И в то время, Оле Нидал ничем не отличался от остальных, и был также далек от буддийской практики, как и Томми.
Но в 1969 году, Оле и его будущая супруга Ханна побывали в Непале, и эта поездка изменила их жизнь навсегда: Томми отметил, что многие их знакомые, отнюдь не являвшиеся приверженцами законов и пути просветления стали говорить, что «им нельзя больше доверять». Оле и Ханна стали другими, светлыми людьми.
Через несколько лет, Томми столкнулся с Оле и понял, что это был уже совсем другой человек. Томми сказал: он видел меня насквозь.
Но, как сказал Томми, прошло ещё почти десять лет, пока он встретил линию передачи традиции. На первое осознание ему понадобилось 3 дня, а затем ещё 5 лет углубления практики.
Томми рассказал, что в тот период наткнулся на книгу Оле Нидала «Открытие Алмазного Пути», и пошутил, что это стало его задевать: бывший сосед по району, тот самый Оле, пишет книги и является буддийским учителем, а я нет!.. И спустя несколько месяцев, Богс стал жить в буддийском центре.
Именно тогда, как рассказал Томми, инаступило осознание: они просто не могли встретиться ранее. Даже, если бы они вступили на буддийский Путь вместе, между ними началось бы некое состязание, и Томми признался, что проиграл бы его. Однако, даже в период совместной практики, как признался Томми, он все время проверял Оле Нидала, а тот, в свою очередь - испытывал его.
Так, однажды, Томми решил провести реорганизацию пространства центра. Ему очень нравилась эта идея, и он, радостный, обратился с этим к Оле Нидалу. А тот просто и спокойно сказал: неплохо, но нам это не нужно! Томми очень переживал. Ему даже приснился сон, в котором он спорил в саду с Оле. Спор был агрессивным. Вдруг появилась птица,которая превратилась в одно из буддийских мифических существ, крылья стали руками, которые взяли головы Оле и Томми и… стукнули их друг об друга!.. После этого, Томми перестал спорить с Оле.
Томми, также, вспомнил трогательный и вместе с тем сильный эпизод их совместной истории, когда Оле рассказывал ему о встрече с XVI Карампой и… неожиданно заплакал, настолько был преисполнен преданности и настоящей любви к Учителю и Учению.
Томми признался, что в один из дней, Оле сказал ему: ты будешь Учителем, ты будешь делать то же самое, что и я. И через несколько лет мир узнал нового учителя Алмазного Пути Томми Богса.

Среди вопросов, неожиданно много было задано в отношении оценки Томми Богсом состояния дел и практики, конкретно в этом Центре: патриотизм наших горожан и обитателей Центра проявился и здесь. Томми не стал давать оценку: он сказал, что все увиденные им центры очень похожи. При этом он отметил, что очень часто, центр или место практики могут быть плохо оборудованными, но наполненными сильными в духовном смысле людьми и наоборот – красивые и "массовые" центры могут быть пустыми в духовном смысле…
…Я также задал вопрос Учителю. Я вернулся к его первому высказыванию о планах и спросил, означает ли это, что некоторые профессии или сферы деятельности могут быть недоступны буддистам?..Планирование, графики, договоренности, менеджеры, корпорации – все это неотъемлемая часть современного делового мира, который едва ли примет буддийский образ мысли и отношений.
Томми сказал, что просто необходимо видеть перед собой свою главную цель – просветление, просто видеть, не зацикливаясь на ней – и двигаться в этом направлении. И парить, не погружаясь окончательно, над другими: планами, делами, событиями, просто используя их, как промежуточные пункты на пути к главной цели.

После традиционной общей медитации, взаимной благодарности и фото, гости центра стали расходиться. Я подошел к Томми и поблагодарил его за общение.
В ходе его лекции, он неоднократно останавливал на мне свой взгляд и сейчас он также пристально посмотрел на меня, улыбнулся и пожелал мне успеха. Он уже сказал, все что было необходимо, надел санадлии Дзёсю и пошел дальше.

----------

Aion (12.10.2011), Eternal Jew (12.10.2011), Дифо (12.10.2011), Фил (12.10.2011)

----------


## Furabo

Томми Богс (справа) с переводчиком в Севастопольском центре Карма Кагью

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.10.2011), Дифо (12.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

Мужик справа похож на Микки Рурка )))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.10.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Томми Богс родился в 1950 в Дании, в Копенгагене. В течение 70х и 80х Томми был на датской рок-сцене заметной фигурой в роли звукоинженера большинства популярных датских рок-групп. ©

----------

Дондог (13.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

на отца моей супруги похож, как две капли

----------

Дондог (13.10.2011)

----------

